# Breaking news from Moebius!



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Check out the latest model news from Moebius, Wondefest updates, plus a new article on "Who needs instruction sheets." It's all in the newest online edition of the Retro Roquets newsletter


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WoW, I can't wait to see these at Wal-Mart!


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

LOL!

I just love Retro Roquets. Just a great time of year!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Oh, Steve! That was great! I think I literally laughed my a$$ off! My co-workers are looking for it now....

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! happy April fool's day!

Steve


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Jokes on us. That's not an incredibly large Enterprise D kit, but an carefully crafted scale model of Dave Metzner.

Boy were we fooled.

Rogue


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

What - April Fool's day? 

Dang, I wanted that Gilligan Minnow kit...


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

No Way Man, No Way!! You Have To Make Those Models Come True Man!! I Want An Ss Minnow Model, Man!!! You Cant Put That Stuff Up And Then Claim It's A Joke, Man!! Thats Just Wrong , Man!!!!!!
Thats False Advertising, Man!!!!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ah, Spring is in the air! And I look forward to the latest installment of Retro Roquets the same as those other harbingers of Spring - sinus headaches, scratchy throat, clogged sinus passages and post-nasel (or should I say _nacelle_?) drip!

Great job as usual, Steve, Jim, George!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It was a joke! I'm sueing!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

LMFAO...
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I _so _want that Minnow model!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

yeah, I know it's a joke, but I'd love to have a wrecked S. S. Minnow diorama model. Theoretically, if you didn't mention Gilligan's Island whatsoever anywhere in the kit or on the box, include a decal sheet listing the names of all kinds of fish, and a separate decal sheet with the S. S. on it, could it be produced without any licensing fees? Or would the design of the ship preclude that also?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

ChrisW said:


> Great job as usual, Steve, Jim, George!


 
Thank you, Chris. Though truthfully the credit really goes to Jim and Steve. I only supplied the instruction sheet. Though I thank them for giving me a credit on this year's version of their annual April Fools prank.

Now then, when will Moebius have their Marlo Thomas kits ready. I know Jim would never make a joke about something like that.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Capt. Krik said:


> Now then, when will Moebius have their Marlo Thomas kits ready. I know Jim would never make a joke about something like that.


 
Hmmm...Marlo Thomas....Elizabeth Montgomery....Mary Tyler Moore... Sally Fields...I think I see a series of kits!!!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

whoa whoa , let's not get this thread locked just yet ( but i would like to see that Minnow dio as a real kit too ) .
man that is some really funny stuff Guys . very well done :thumbsup:.
hb


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

ChrisW said:


> Hmmm...Marlo Thomas....Elizabeth Montgomery....Mary Tyler Moore... Sally Fields...I think I see a series of kits!!!!


 
You know, Chris, that's excutive level thinking there. You'll go far in this business.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Why not?
I haven't locked a thread in at least three or four days now...
Chances of an SS Minnow kit are about as good as a Sally Fields kit........Just Not gonna happen..... trust me on this one!
Dave


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Which kits do you think would have greater sales potential:

Mary Tyler Moore as Laura Petrie or Mary Tyler Moore as Mary Richards?

Sally Field as Gidget or Sally Field as the Flying Nun?

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.tvparty.com/spotpix16/living.gif[/IMG-LEFT]


And I'm still waiting for Julie Newmar as Rhoda the Robot in _My Living Doll_.





OK, _NOW_ you can lock 'er down.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Hang on, don't close the dungeon door yet! I still need 1/6 scale Barbra Eden and Yahvonne Craig( Batgirl). Ok slam the door shut, and leave my 4 ft. Enterprise D in with me! HA!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

scotpens said:


> Which kits do you think would have greater sales potential:
> 
> Mary Tyler Moore as Laura Petrie or Mary Tyler Moore as Mary Richards?


 
mmmm...definitely Laura...in the capri pants...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

So, Hoss and Little Joe Cartwright _won't_ be at Wonderfest then? 



:lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Hmmm...Marlo Thomas....Elizabeth Montgomery....Mary Tyler Moore... Sally Fields...I think I see a series of kits!!!!


Have you seen Sally's latest film, "Gidget Goes to the Bone Doctor"?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmmmmm Julie Newmar as Stupefyin' Jones ! Now go google that one!!!

Dave


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

PM Moderator said:


> Hmmmmmm Julie Newmar as Stupefyin' Jones ! Now go google that one!!!
> 
> Dave


Oh yeah, now you're talkin'! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Have you seen Sally's latest film, "Gidget Goes to the Bone Doctor"?


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.grubstreet.ca/images/jc-artfern&tg1.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

Sounds like something from an old Johnny Carson routine.


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

Hysterical!!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=80172&stc=1&d=1238806698[/IMG-LEFT]



julz said:


> Hysterical!!!


And I'm WET . . .
and I'm in PAIN!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Have you seen Sally's latest film, "Gidget Goes to the Bone Doctor"?


That's not as bad as "Mary Richards goes to the Plastic Surgeon"! God bless her, she LOOKS like she's made out of styrene...and it's not a very good likeness...

Dave, funny, I just saw L'il Abner a few weeks ago!!! Stupifyin' is right!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

PM Moderator wrote


> Chances of an SS Minnow kit are about as good as a Sally Fields kit........Just Not gonna happen..... trust me on this one!


I don't know... would have loved to read the threads regarding the size and location of the holes in ship!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Julie Newmar was about 18 years old when she was in Lil Abneron Broadway (1956)!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

PM Moderator said:


> I think Julie Newmar was about 18 years old when she was in Lil Abneron Broadway (1956)!


Thanks for making me feel like a dirty old man! _ Of course, in 1956 I wasn't even born yet..._


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Don't forget Barbara Eden.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

In 1956 I was about 9 years old.........Probably too young to understand Lil Abner in the Sunday comic pages!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

How hard would it be to take the Revell "sportfisherman" boat and do a little work?....

I've got one...wanna trade?

Steve


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

steve123 said:


> How hard would it be to take the Revell "sportfisherman" boat and do a little work?....


Well, I guess it depends on which version of the _Minnow_ you want to model. At least four boats were used in the show, including one non-floating mockup, and none of them look much like Revell's 42-foot Chris-Craft.

http://www.gilligansisle.com/minnow.html


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Aurora would've done it....:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to do Mary-Ann and Ginger, if they were made into kits...hmm that didn't come out right... but you know what I mean, yeah Chris Aurora probably might of done it...wonder why they didn't ?
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I dunno Denis, but maybe the timing wasn't right or something. Also it might have been difficult to include all the figures AND the Minnow. Just the Minnow would have been cool! Imean- they did Dr Doolittles ship the "Flounder".....
Maybe we could get:beatdeadhorse:to do it......

Chris.


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.culttvman.com/kyle_clark_s_gilligan_s_island.html


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're right Chris...if anyone ever does this kit it will be :beatdeadhorse:...so just let me set my calendar to 'two thousand and never' 
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ahahahahaha..I am 7 days late for this joke and it is STILL hillarious! Walter Cronkite and That Girl LMFAO!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

See Ms. Newmar in action:





 
Larry


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Stupefyin'
BTW the goofy looking character she stupefies in the first clip is "Itchy Mc Rabbit" - played by Jerry Lewis!


----------

